# Collegiate...maybe?



## marching_out (Jul 8, 2022)

I picked this up yesterday thinking it was a Collegiate and would be a good parts bike for my violet Collegiate build. I got it off an online auction based on two pictures from 10 feet and paid next to nothing for it. However, when I picked it up something just doesn't look right. I'm no lightweight expert so I could be full of it. Seat, pedals, grips are wrong. Brakes and handles and bars may be as well. Serial number dates it as a 1964 I think, although it's difficult to make out. Opinions on what I purchased? Frankenschmwinn?? Puzzled by the hubs and the two different pully locations.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 8, 2022)

The bike started out as a 3 speed Racer and then was converted to a 5 speed. Looks like the rims are S-5's but the rear hub and freewheel must have been re-laced into the original rim. Has a 1964 Sprint derailleur and looks like the front hub is Sprint also.


----------



## Goldenrod (Jul 8, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> The bike started out as a 3 speed Racer and then was converted to a 5 speed. Looks like the rims are S-5's but the rear hub and freewheel must have been re-laced into the original rim. Has a 1964 Sprint derailleur and looks like the front hub is Sprint also.



Hat in the ring decal--WWI Americans in French planes on a bike.  My hat is off to the Wiz.  I would beat him if I could get close enough.  I'm just jealous of your knowledge, pal.


----------



## marching_out (Jul 8, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> The bike started out as a 3 speed Racer and then was converted to a 5 speed. Looks like the rims are S-5's but the rear hub and freewheel must have been re-laced into the original rim. Has a 1964 Sprint derailleur and looks like the front hub is Sprint also.



Racer was my second guess😉. And I just realized they moved the pully to the chain guard bracket...duh. I could't put that together for some reason. So basically, it's a Racer converted to a five speed. I haven't checked the rims to see if they are stamped S5. So did Racers come with S5's and Collegiates S6's?


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 8, 2022)

marching_out said:


> Racer was my second guess😉. And I just realized they moved the pully to the chain guard bracket...duh. I could't put that together for some reason. So basically, it's a Racer converted to a five speed. I haven't checked the rims to see if they are stamped S5. So did Racers come with S5's and Collegiates S6's?




This is really interesting. I jumped to a quick conclusion due to the bike's markings! 😖  I don't remember ever seeing a 1964 Collegiate, and it looks like Schwinn just added the gearing to a Racer frame. The 64 appears to be a one year deal due to that fact. The later Collegiates have their own identity and markings, not the Racer's markings. So I was wrong in my earlier post thinking it was a Racer that was modified. The prior years Schwinn used the S-6's on the 26" lightweights until the Varsity went to the 27" wheel for 1963. After that, most all the 26" lightweights had the S-5's.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Jul 9, 2022)

I'm kind of curious to see the other side of that pulley hardware. Is it a chain guard screw and some strange nut? I would hope it has some shank/bearing surface. If not, I'd think that was added. Seems as though the shift cable end bell is still hanging on from a previous install on another bike. Lol


----------



## juvela (Jul 9, 2022)

-----

fascinating, and wonderful information!   😉 

what is the function of the bracket integral with the housing stop for the stern arrestor?


-----


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Jul 9, 2022)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> fascinating, and wonderful information!   😉
> 
> ...



That's where the 3sp idler originally mounted. Or at least that's what the last bike I had had attached there.


----------



## kostnerave (Jul 9, 2022)

I may be wrong, but I think it is a 1964 Collegiate which has had the painted fenders replaced with a chrome set. The shifter was moved to the downtube and the pulley wheel was relocated to the chainguard bracket. The chainguard has been removed and it appears that the pedals, handlebars and seat have been changed. First year Collegiates are kind of hard to find. Congratulations.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 9, 2022)

Been doing a little looking around. That is a 64 Collegiate that's been slightly modified sometime after Schwinn modified their Racers creating the new Collegiate. 

This one is or was @schwinnguyinohio 's piece.


----------



## juvela (Jul 9, 2022)

-----

thank you!

now i get it

moving the shift lever and gear cable routing explains why there is rust around the threaded hole on the bracket asked about.    😃 


-----


----------



## marching_out (Jul 9, 2022)

So, a few more picts. Yes, the rims are S5's. Also, I'm thinking it might be a re-paint. The fact there are no Schwinn decals or fork darts and there appears to be brush marks especially on the forks. There are chips that look like they have been painted over as well.


----------

